
React-redux v5.0.0 - jbraithwaite
https://github.com/reactjs/react-redux/releases/tag/v5.0.0
======
rejschaap
Not sure why this is on the front-page. This is just a glue library between
two other libraries and the update doesn't seem to be a real major update.

"Version 5.0 maintains API compatibility with v4.x but due to major internal
changes and potential behavior differences across nearly all API surfaces,
semver dictates a major version bump. Also, it's good marketing!"

Anyway, the marketing part worked. :)

~~~
acemarke
React and Redux are both popular and widely used, and this is the official
library that ties the two together. Also, it's absolutely a major update. The
API is almost identical (with one new function), but the internals were
completely rewritten, with potentially different (but better) behavior in a
few edge cases. It also offers improved performance in most cases.

See [https://github.com/reactjs/react-
redux/pull/416](https://github.com/reactjs/react-redux/pull/416) for the
nitty-gritty details of what was involved.

